# What’s your first vape in the morning?



## Silver (16/5/19)

Mornings are different for me

I can’t do direct lung. Has to be MTL first thing. With coffee 

*9 times out of 10 it’s a tobacco (usually Blackbird) in the Reo/RM2* - short puffs, instant flavour
Occasionally a fruity menthol (VMs Berry Blaze plus menthol) in the little Evod1

What’s yours?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches (16/5/19)

Cardinal in the drop dead RDA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Juan_G (16/5/19)

Vapour Mountain VM4 MTL in my Nautilus mini (with coffee )

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tayden Pillay (16/5/19)

High NIC MTL ... Need a good satisfactory vape to start the day☁

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (16/5/19)

Red Wood in the Hadeon

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Asterix (16/5/19)

Normally RY4 in Zeus single. Once rehydrated with a couple of cups of coffee, can add Red Pill in JKM to Arsenal.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/19)

Twisp Cubano in Dvarw MTL + Coffee = Ready for the day

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/5/19)

Whatever i was vaping the night before lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 5


----------



## Room Fogger (16/5/19)

Usually the first one I find in the dark!  But that also usually turns out to be a MTL setup with one of the tobaccos in there. Coffee, and then the flavourfest can begin.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/19)

Red Pill in the morning!

Oh and at lunch time!

Oh and the afternoon!

Oh and at Night!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## StompieZA (16/5/19)

even though i have multiple setups, I usually choose one to use for a week or so and the others will all be neatly packed away in their boxes so i just vape what ever is in the tank. I do have the Zero with Choc Mint lying around as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo (16/5/19)

I work on a wicking system.... thus the rotation of tanks, so its like a " lucky packet ".
I just never know what im getting....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

Very interesting, thanks for the feedback so far

Have added a poll, tick the options that most apply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/5/19)

I like a smooth Desserty or tobacco Nic Salt in the morning with my Coffee. Not too much of throat scratch and a good Nic fix

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/5/19)

Today's "breakfast vape"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny (16/5/19)

Honestly I don’t have a “morning” vape routine, My morning vape normally ends up been what i was vaping before I went to sleep. If the wife was not been annoying it would of been a MTL and well if she was, it would of been a Tube mech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CaliGuy (16/5/19)

I’m off the stinkies but still need high freebase nic first thing in the morning. Old rituals die hard, so it’s a cuppa Joe and one of the Pied Piper Tobacco MTL Juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## cgs (16/5/19)

strong, throaty tobacco. 
Taviro mostly.

Straight to lung, do not pass go or collect.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I’m off the stinkies but still need high freebase nic first thing in the morning. Old rituals die hard, so it’s a cuppa Joe and one of the Pied Piper Tobacco MTL Juices.
> 
> View attachment 166645



Fabulous picture @CaliGuy !
Love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (16/5/19)

A creamy vape in a dual coil rda. After that the icy fruities can begin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

RayDeny said:


> If the wife was not been annoying it would of been a MTL and well if she was, it would of been a Tube mech.



Lol, I had to read this part twice @RayDeny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

cgs said:


> Straight to lung, do not pass go or collect.



Lol, "do not pass go"
@cgs - that's funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (16/5/19)

MTL for me, elements Honey Roasted Tobacco with a drop of frost in there. 

Greatest start for the vaping day... During the fast, this happens at 4:30 in the a.m.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/5/19)

tobacco flavour nic salts MTL in Siren v2 or Skyline

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (16/5/19)

Tobacco and/or dessert - all MTL.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (16/5/19)

today it was cactus sweet guava diy lol in the drop dead rda sitting on the cricket v2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/5/19)

Coffee vape. What else? I prefer 6mg in the morning, but I can't always get 6mg, so then 3mg will do.
Mod i Just 3, which is actually a DL mod I think, but I vape it MTL so savour the flavour!!

Usually have a few puffs of nic salts as well, in an EGO AIO ECO, just to give me a turbo boost. Coffee flavour again, now that All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke is making coffee nic salts in 15mg.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

Very interesting. Thanks for all the feedback so far
Seems like most go for higher Nic strength in the mornings.


Keep the comments coming
And if you haven’t voted in the poll at the top, please do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (16/5/19)

25mg Havana Nights in the Dvarw 16 on the Kamrytech pipe... Coupled with Nescafe Gold it goes down a treat. It's now day 10 of the fasting month so I haven't had my morning fix of coffee and nicotine for 10 days. I think my hormones and nerves are only just beginning to stabilise now but thankfully there has been no violent outbursts or mood swings... Just a shade of irritability due to lack of sleep

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## traulstone (16/5/19)

Mine is the easiest....

First vape in the morning, has got to be the first one in arms length 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/5/19)

No preferences at all, and I do not have any MTL devices.
It boils down to whatever is within reach and has some juice left in it when I get to the desk ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (16/5/19)

Very interesting thread @Silver. 
I generally do whatever device is going to last me an hour before having to get out of bed but lately I've been doing tobacco in the evening before bed and tobacco for the first 2 or 3 hours out of bed.
Will vote as soon as I have some balance and clarity on my habits!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (16/5/19)

Anything fruity and icy, between 5mg and 6mg, with some ws23 added.
Dripped on the apocalypse. 
Running off a noisy v2 with fresh batteries. 
And a double espresso.

It could put Kelloggs all bran out of business if marketed properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Anything fruity and icy, between 5mg and 6mg, with some ws23 added.
> Dripped on the apocalypse.
> Running off a noisy v2 with fresh batteries.
> And a double espresso.
> ...



That is classic @M.Adhir !
Love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/5/19)

What ever tank is the closest when I open the cupboard is the one I vape first.

Not to worried about flavor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (17/5/19)

I vape the same at any time,day or night.I usually have 2 or 3 different rigs set up and whatever I grab is my first vape of the day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/5/19)

Salphur


----------

